# RIP Troy Donohue



## NVGail228 (Oct 2, 2012)

I am so sorry little man. May you find only warm tanks and juicy worms in fishie heaven.


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm so sorry  he was gorgeous!!


----------



## NVGail228 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thank you. I know his name sounds a bit silly, but if you were an old gal like me you might know about the beautiful if lousy actor who was named Troy Donohue....a blond beach boy. Oh, well....he was one of a kind and I'll miss his little yellow face.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Aww, sorry for your loss. He was a cutie.


----------



## NVGail228 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks all. The holes, etc. on the tanks are now covered with plastic mesh and all the boys got "guilt" bloodworms for dinner tonight. As Scarlett said....tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh wow what a beauty, so sorry for your loss.


----------

